# Corrupt folder? refuses to delete (RESOLVED)



## Impetus (Sep 19, 2006)

I was extracting a .rar file and something went wrong. Winrar went crazy and i couldnt do anything besides ctrl alt delete force close winrar. However I have a folder in my desktop which is empty but wont delete because access is being denied all the time.

"make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use"

I've tried chkdisk, that doesnt work. Restarting in safe mode to delete it doesnt work. I've tried various "force delete" programs which cant delete the folder because access is being denied.

Its properties are 0 bytes, with a read-only attribute checked. However, no matter how many times I uncheck the read-only box, it always comes back.

any help? Should I just ignore it? Im really reluctant to reformat my PC again.


----------



## xTraz (May 20, 2005)

Try this. One of the resolutions described in this article will help you.

Good luck!


----------



## Impetus (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks xTraz, that link made me find out I lacked the ownership of the folder, and then after a quick google I managed to take ownership and delete it. Thanks again =]


----------

